# Count Down.....



## mtq (Jun 9, 2006)

Here we are... October. Only 18 more days till PIG fest. I was wondering how are you going to cook the pig? Will you need any help? I can bring the Capt. Morgan and Bud to watch it cooK.


----------



## RizFam (Feb 25, 2006)




----------



## camping479 (Aug 27, 2003)

Going to have to unfortunately bow out of this rally, we switched our last trip of the season to the weekend of the 13th.

Have a great time everyone!!!









Mike


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

camping479 said:


> Going to have to unfortunately bow out of this rally, we switched our last trip of the season to the weekend of the 13th.
> 
> Have a great time everyone!!!
> 
> ...


No, I'm sorry. That's not possible. The last day for cancellation has past. You are committed to come. Resistance is futile!!!!

We're gonna miss you, Mike!!!


----------



## tdvffjohn (Mar 10, 2005)

Big disappointment. Going to miss you and the family. I ll have to put out the runway lights for someone else.

John

I guess I m going to have to make a winter coffee run to Wharton


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

mtq said:


> I can bring the Capt. Morgan and Bud to watch it cooK.


Now that's my idea of how to cook!









Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## Highlander96 (Mar 1, 2005)

Last I heard........

Leon was bringing the towable BBQ Pit.......

We could dig a hole and do it TN style..........

Happy Outbacking!

Tim


----------



## mtq (Jun 9, 2006)

O -Tay Buckwheat...... We can all gravitate to your location and watch the pig cook. Of course we will bring the golden beverage with us!!!!!!


----------



## huntr70 (Jul 8, 2005)

Yes, the plan so far is to have the towable spit and roast the pig.

I'm not sure when it will be started yet, it may possibly be started Friday already....depends on the size of the pig.

I haven't heard from Leon for sure, but that is what was last discussed.

Steve


----------



## Fire44 (Mar 6, 2005)

If they start it Friday night, someone will have to stand guard over it.....there could be bands of staved pork lovers out there!!!!!

Gary


----------



## NJMikeC (Mar 29, 2006)

I wouldn't worry about any people getting that pig but I sure as shootin would worry about a bear. Many of those up there, big bruisers at that and they make regular visits to the dumpsters at the campground.


----------



## Fire44 (Mar 6, 2005)

I have never been bear hunting.....

Roasting a pig...would that be considered baiting????

Gary


----------



## tdvffjohn (Mar 10, 2005)

My guess if its started friday, that means it will be 'Hot' which I would think would slow any potential thief down, like a bear.


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

Tadger (The ever-alert Watch Sheltie) will be more than happy to be on Pig Duty


----------



## NJMikeC (Mar 29, 2006)

Gary,

That would be baiting.

No kidding aside I have seen some big bears pulled out of those woods. One in particular pulled right from the swampy area just before the campground. My friends were after it but some other guy got it. Can't say if a Hot pig would deter a bear but I have known those bears to be "un-predictable".

There should be some kind of plan to mitigate the risk.

Mike C


----------



## Fire44 (Mar 6, 2005)

Mike, I can understand the concern. I don't know what to do when it comes to bears...we don't have many down here in Delaware. But we should think about what we should do...I would try and keep the pit away from anyones camper and keep alert to what is going on around us.

Gary


----------



## mtq (Jun 9, 2006)

I roasted a 75 LB pig last year. It took approx 6 hours. I do not believe it must be satrted Friday night. But if it is decided to start it Friday, The Capt., Bud, and I can stand guard. With my trusty wooded spoon and large pot, the noise will drive any old bear away.


----------



## Moosegut (Sep 24, 2005)

Just how big is this pig and in whose refrigerator will it reside until we start the cooking?


----------



## mtq (Jun 9, 2006)

I roasted a 75 LB pig last year. It took approx 6 hours. I do not believe it must be satrted Friday night. But if it is decided to start it Friday, The Capt., Bud, and I can stand guard. With my trusty wooded spoon and large pot, the noise will drive any old bear away.


----------



## Highlander96 (Mar 1, 2005)

Last I heard it was going to be much larger than 75 lbs. I guess it depends on what Leon can get from the farmer. We get what we get. It takes a long time to cook it right and it is not uncommon to kick the roaster off at zero dark thirty......

Boy am I getting hungry.........

Happy Outbacking!

Tim


----------



## Thurston (Sep 14, 2005)

Moosegut said:


> Just how big is this pig and in whose refrigerator will it reside until we start the cooking?


The pig is going to be about 250ponds. No refrigerator needed, the cook will have started by the time we pick him up on Friday.


----------



## huntr70 (Jul 8, 2005)

NJMikeC said:


> There should be some kind of plan to mitigate the risk.
> 
> Mike C


Well,

I am licensed to conceal/carry a handgun in PA....a .357 Magnum might work as a deterent









Steve


----------



## NJMikeC (Mar 29, 2006)

Steve,

I support that plan.

Mike


----------



## Lois (Sep 28, 2006)

Don't worry about bears, they like "sweets." If you want to bait them, I would recommend a box of doughnuts.


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

huntr70 said:


> There should be some kind of plan to mitigate the risk.
> 
> Mike C


Well,

I am licensed to conceal/carry a handgun in PA....a .357 Magnum might work as a deterent









Steve
[/quote]
yeah....for more than just bears......


----------



## Highlander96 (Mar 1, 2005)

Gary should have that Factory .50 cal. mount fo my truck any day now......


----------



## HootBob (Apr 26, 2004)

huntr70 said:


> There should be some kind of plan to mitigate the risk.
> 
> Mike C


Well,

I am licensed to conceal/carry a handgun in PA....a .357 Magnum might work as a deterent









Steve
[/quote]

That makes two of us Steve









Don


----------



## Moosegut (Sep 24, 2005)

HootBob said:


> There should be some kind of plan to mitigate the risk.
> 
> Mike C


Well,

I am licensed to conceal/carry a handgun in PA....a .357 Magnum might work as a deterent









Steve
[/quote]

That makes two of us Steve









Don
[/quote]
I carry one of my wife's meatloafs. Blow a 6 inch hole right through ya.


----------



## RizFam (Feb 25, 2006)

camping479 said:


> Going to have to unfortunately bow out of this rally, we switched our last trip of the season to the weekend of the 13th.
> 
> Have a great time everyone!!!
> 
> ...


Sorry to hear that Mike, you'll be missed.

Tami


----------



## mtq (Jun 9, 2006)

Thurston said:


> Just how big is this pig and in whose refrigerator will it reside until we start the cooking?


The pig is going to be about 250ponds. No refrigerator needed, the cook will have started by the time we pick him up on Friday.
[/quote]

That's no pig.... THAT'S a hog!!!!!!!!! Do I hear dueling banjos???????


----------

